# Old Farmers Day - Loranger, La - October 18th And 19th!



## Chris

This is the 30th Annual Farmer's Day in Loranger, LA -----

Check out this site for all of the fabulous details!!!

A truly fabulous, fun-packed experience bringing the old traditions and techniques back to life! What a great celebration and the weather is going to be just perfect! 

Support our farmers and their past! See ya There!

WEBSITE AND DETAILS:

FARMER'S DAY - LORANGER, LA - OCTOBER 18TH AND 19TH! 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Chris

I will be posting the pics up this weekend. So stay tuned! 

Smiles.
Andy


----------



## Tractorguy

It looks like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't actually KNOW any Old Farmers, so I might have to hop the next Southbound Greyhound....
The bus doesn't offer catered meals, and my wife says i'm always hungry, so what's for breakfast Andy?????


Where in Louisiana is this place???


----------

